# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  die erste Ausrstung

## Gast

Moin,

ich habe vor 3 Jahren mal einen Windsurf-Grundschein auf Fuerte gemacht (Also die "very basics" beim Windsurfen erlernt). Wrde jetzt gerne mal wieder richtig loslegen.
Die Frage ist blo, welche Ausrstung ich mir zulegen soll. Kann man als fortgeschrittener Anfnger schon auf Boards mit Schwert verzichten? Welche Gre sollten Segel und Board haben? (Fr leichte bis mittlere Windstrken. 
Ich habe einfach keinen Bock Geld fr ne Platte auszugeben, die ich ein Jahr fahre, und die dann in der Ecke rumsteht, weil ich nix mehr mit anfangen kann. Oder ist die Gefahr zu gro, dass man nur gefrustet nach Hause geht, wenn man am Anfang gleich versucht ne schwierigere Ausrstung zu fahren?
Last but not least: Kann man sich (oder macht es Snn) Manver wie Powerhalse, Wasserstart etc. selber beibringen, oder sollte man da fachmnnische Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen?
Danke fr eure Ratschlge und/ oder Anregungen!

----------


## Gast

hey genau das wsste ich auch mal gern. also ob sich ein brett ohne schwert fr einen ziemlich guten fortgeschrittenen anfnger lohnt, oder eher net. ich mein, am anfang is es sicher schwierig ohne schwert, aber wenn man dann regelmig surfen geht, lernt man das ja auch, oder net? was meinste thorsten? du weit doch eigentlich alles, wenn sichs ums surfen handelt! :-)
hngt alle locker!
anna<><

----------


## Thorsten

there i am.
es gibt heutzutage so breite bretter, dass schwerter nicht mehr ntig sind.
wenn ihr also schon schotstart, geradeausfahren und wenden knnt, dann braucht ihr kein schwert mehr.
ich denke mal, ihr wiegt nicht so viel, dann knnte der madd von hifly interessant sein (http://www.hifly.de), den knnt ihr spter immer noch gut fahren.
oder andere moderne, breite boards!

aloha,
thorsten


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Moinmoin,
aaallso .. ich kann ja mal erzhln , wie das bei mir war :

Das erste mal gesurft bin ich vor 2 Jahren auf so nem Uralt 4m Brett. Hat nicht so viel Spass gemacht und ich habs dann auch erstmal gelassen.

Dann habe ich bei der Segelschule bei uns am See jemanden surfen gesehen, der konnte das ziemlich gut, und ich fands faszinierend.
Also habe ich mir von denen (befreundet) erstmal so ein 3,40m Schwertbrett geliehen, bin bissel rumgeschippert.

Spter dann mit nem 3,20 m Brett ohne Schwert gefahren, aber alles so alte Teile. Da bin ich dann auch schon mal bei 5-6 BFT gefahren, allerdings hat mich das Schotstarten schon sehr genervt.

Das geschah alles letztes Jahr in einem Zeitraum von ca. 4 Monaten.

Jetzt habe ich mir mein eigenes Material gekauft und surfe wieder seit Mitte April (Fanatic Bee 274 103l).
Ich wollte ein Brett, das ich auch nach den Anfngen noch gut benutzen kann.
Sicher, als erstes musste ich Wasserstart lernen,weil Schotstart auf dem Brett nicht mehr so ganz gut geht, aber das ging ganz schnell. Nach mittlerweile ca. 10 Surftagen bei 4+ BFT fahre kann ich die Grundstze wie Wasserstart, Trapez und Fusschlaufen.


Also, ich wrde mir kein reines Anfngerbrett kaufen... Zwar haste mit so nem Brett fr Normalofahrer wie ich es jetz hab nen bischen schwierigeren Einstieg, aber dafr spter wahrscheinlich mehr Spass ! 
Mit gengend Motivation schafft ihr beiden das schon !

Allerdings kommts halt auch drauf an, wo ihr wohnt ! Ich lebe in Schleswig-Holstein, an nem grossen See und nah an der Ostsee, hier sind 4+ BFT eigentlich keine Seltenheit. Wollt ihr bei wenig Wind fahren, dann wr vielleicht ein grsseres Brett angebracht ... wieso lasst ihr euch nciht mal im Surfshop beraten ?

AMoK

----------


## Gast

hey da biste ja... :-)

na wieg schon relativ viel, wrd ich sagen. so um die 80kg
was hlste vom mistral custom V105. hab ich auf irgendner seite geshen und war sofort begeistert. stand *fr 80kg-surfer* dabei. is glaub ich auch ein 2001 modell, sprich, wenn ich mir das nchstes jahr auf der boot kauf msste das relativ gnstig sein, oder? was meinste? oder gibts das da dann womglich schon nicht mehr im angebot?
und was meinste was frn segel gut wr? is immer unterschiedlich, oder? 4,7 oder 5,0 oder noch grer? bin bis jetzt glaub ich hchsten 5,0 gefahren. dummerweise wei ich das nicht mehr genau.
naja...kannst mir aber sicher weiter helfen... :-)
aloha,
anna<><

----------


## Thorsten

der mistral custom V105 ist mit 80 kg als anfnger eindeutig zu klein.
das board knntest du fahren, wenn du wasserstart, trapez und halse kannst, aber vorher ist es nur ne qual.
ich wrde was mit 130 litern nehmen.

bei den segeln kommt es drauf an, bei wieviel wind du surfst.
ein 6er ist am anfang bei 3-4 windstrken sicher o.k.
kleiner nur, wenn es mehr wind hat!

aloha,
thorsten


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Super vielen Dank fr eure Ratschlge!
Genau das wollte ich wissen. 
Mit dem Segel ist das noch so ne Sache. Habe da aber ebenfalls an ein 6er gedacht. Was habt ihr fr Prferenzen beim Segelhersteller?
Welche Art von Trapez ist fr fortg. Anfnger empfehlenswert?
Gru, Eike

----------


## Gast

naja...also so ein anfnger bin ich ja gar nicht mehr!
wasserstart kann ich zwar noch net, aber beachstart. und halse und trapez fahrn kann ich auch. vielleicht noch nich so perfekt, aber man kann sich damit glaub ich auf dem wasser sehn lassen. 
also was meinste nach neuen informationen?
und ein 6er segel? echt? uiuiui...nagut hast aber glaub ich schon recht. bin zwar noch net mit so nem groen gefahrn, aber ich kanns ja mal ausprobieren.
aloha, anna<><

----------


## Thorsten

moin,

ich wrde dir trotzdem auf keinen fall zu einem 105 liter-board raten.
ich wiege 65 kg und fahre 99 liter :D
nimm was zwischen 120 und 130 litern!
z.b.: cross 120 (http://www.fanatic.com/deutsch/hardw...oss/cross.html)
oder x-ray 130 http://www.fanatic.com/deutsch/hardw...xray/xray.html

da haste mehr spa damit, als mit nem board knapp ber 100 litern immer ums berleben kmpfen zu mssen.

aloha,
thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

aber da stand doch extra dabei fr 80kg - surfer!

----------


## Thorsten

ja, aber da sollte man mindestens den wasserstart knnen!
sonst ist es viel zu kippelig.

aloha,
thorsten


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Moin,
ich wiege auch 80kg und fahre n 103l Brett ...
Bevor ich das hatte, konnte ich auch noch keinen Wasserstart, aber dann musste ich ihn ja zwangsweise lernen und das ging sehr sehr schnell !
Ich hab das so gemacht, dass ich beim ersten Mal ne leichte Schwimmweste angezogen hab. Das erleichtert den Schwimmvorgang erheblich.
Wenn man das damit kann, einfach Schwimmweste ausziehen ...

Als Segel wrd ich auch sagen, 6.0 qm und vielleicht wie ich 5,3qm ... kommt natrlich auf eure Windverhltnisse an.
Fr mich funzt das 6er bei mittleren 4 sehr gut, das 5,3er ab mittleren 5. Da drunter machts eh keinen Spass...

Also, kauf dir nix zu grosses ! Der Einstieg ist dann natrlich viel schwieriger, aber mit ausreichend Motivation geht das ! 
Und du kannst stolz auf deine Erfolge sein. Ausserdem wirste mit nem kleineren Brett spter noch mehr Spass haben ..

Bis denn
AMoK

----------


## Gast

das is es nmlich! der zeitpunkt wenn ichs dann kann!
und dann hab ich son mega brett und htt eigentlich lieber ein kleineres. ich denk auch, dass es ziemlich kippelig wird, aber wenn man nie mit so einem surft kann mans ja auch nie lernen, oder?
ich hab jetzt mal nen freund von mir gefragt, und von dem krieg ich jetzt wahrscheinlich eins. is ein ganz altes, aber er hat damit gleiten, fuschlaufen u.s.w. gelernt. 3,3meter brett mit schwert und so...ich denk mit dem kann ich dann jetzt erst mal n bissl bern see schiffern und wasserstart lernen und dann kann ich mir im januar auf der boot des custom kaufen, wenn ich bis dahin berhaupt so viel geld hab :-) oder ich geh schon auf die interboot...mal schaun...
aloha,
anna<><

----------


## Gast

Wiege um die 60kg und hab mir ein billiges F2 Ride 277 gekauft (103 liter) hab jetzt allerdings nur ein 4,5 m segel.
Beim Beachstart hab ich  zwar druck im Segel doch wenn ich drauf Steh aufm Board, dann scheint es mir als wre kein wind mehr da und steig gleich wieder ab, kann sein das ich beim letzten Schritt ein Rigg fehler mache..wolte aber trotzdem wissen ob das am Segel liegen knnte.

Ciao Trx

----------


## Gast

Bei wieviel Bft?
Ab 5-6 msste da doch eigentlich was gehen.

----------


## Gast

Also mit 6er Segel und 103l Board schipper ich (80kg) bei weniger als 4 so in Verdrngerfahrt noch ganz locker bern See. Bei weniger als 3 saufe ich langsam ab . Wasserstart bei 2 BFT kann ich nicht, deswegen heisst es in solchen Situationen warten auf Wind oder schwimmen ...
Und mit 4,5er Segel wrde ich eh erst bei mittleren 5 fahren.

AMoK

----------


## Gast

Beim Aufsteigen haellst Du wahrscheinlich Deinen Segelarm (nicht den am Masten) weiter gestreckt, dadurch verlierst Du Druck im Segel. Du musst beim Aufsteigen das Segel einfach weiter dicht ziehen.
Gruss Jan
>Wiege um die 60kg und hab 
>mir ein billiges F2 Ride 
>277 gekauft (103 liter) hab 
>jetzt allerdings nur ein 4,5 
>m segel. 
>Beim Beachstart hab ich  zwar 
>druck im Segel doch wenn 
>ich drauf Steh aufm Board, 
>dann scheint es mir als 
>wre kein wind mehr da 
>und steig gleich wieder ab, 
>kann sein das ich beim 
>letzten Schritt ein Rigg fehler 
>mache..wolte aber trotzdem wissen ob 
>das am Segel liegen knnte. 
>
>
>Ciao Trx

----------


## Gast

hey thorsten,
wrst du damit einverstanden, wenn ich jetzt erst mal auf nem mega board (3,3meter) surf, da den wasserstart lerne und dann auf das custom flow umsteige?
das wr doch ne lsung, oder?
aloha,
anna<><

----------


## Thorsten

kannst machen. ist mir egal!
kannst dir auch ein 80 liter board kaufen :D
wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen, dass die 105 liter fr dich evtl. frustrierend sind.

probiers mal so.

aloha,
thorsten

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

ja meinste denn auch, dass das board fr mich frustrierend ist, wenn ich den wasserstart und so kann?

----------


## Thorsten

ich denke, das passt schon.
aber garantieren kann ich das nicht.

kannste nicht mal irgendwo ein solches board probefahren?
dann weisst du es!

aloha,
thorsten

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

Wer nach einmal Probefahren schon frustriert ist, fr den ist die ganze Sache wohl nicht so ganz geeignet ...

Am besten wrs wohl, wenn du dir mal irgendwo son Board in der 100l Richtung leihen tust und das damit mal versuchst, lnger als 1 Tag. 
Nur nicht aufgeben ...

AMoK

----------


## Gast

hab noch n ziemlich gutes aufsteigerbrett gefunden. hifly matrix. soll relativ gut sein zum fuschlaufen, gleiten... lernen und ist halt gut so fr den umstieg von schwertboard zu nem board ohne schwert.
werd aber trotzdem mal schaun, dass ich irgendwo ein brett um die 100 l her bekomme
aloha
anna

----------


## Gast

Hi,

ich bin bei 4 BF aufm/im wasser gewesen, klappt das vielleicht. Will mir nicht erst ein greres holen, denn dann gehen mindestens wieder uber 500 Euro drauf.

Bei 5 Bf hab ich schi!!

ciao trx

----------


## Gast

hola!

sag mal thorsten, was hlste denn davon, wenn ich nicht das 105 l board kaufe, sondern das mit 120 l ? meinste, dass das besser ist, oder werd ich da dann das gleiche problem haben und nur frustriert sein?
(ich brauch einfach mal ein paar tips!)
aloha,
anna<><

----------


## Thorsten

120 liter sind perfekt.
da kannst um welten besser lernen als mit 105 litern und hast spter auch noch deinen spa damit.
kann dir ja in 2-3 jahren noch ein 100 liter-board fr tage mit mehr als 5 bft. kaufen, dann bist du mit den zwei boards immer super dabei!

aloha,
thorsten :7


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

hey cool, dann mach ich das glaub ich so! 
das is nmlich echt ein geiles board find ich! und es sieht super aus!
aloha, anna<><

----------


## Gast

du brauchst fr spter unbedingt ein 70-80 liter brettchen sonst kannst du niemanden beeindrucken alle coolen leute haben so kleine bretter sonst machst du keine fortschritte sondern bleibst immer ein outsider mit deinem dicken panzer   also denk nocjmal darber nach deine amylie

----------


## Gast

LOL !

Ich nehm das mal als Ironie, ansonsten ... naja !

Es kommt nicht drauf an, irgendwen zu beeindrucken, hauptsache du hast deinen Spass !

----------


## Gast

danke amok! du nimmst mir meine worte aus dem mund!
ich will berhaupt niemanden beeindrucken! ich will spa haben! 
und so wie du das schreibst, amylie, klingt das, als knntest du berhaupt nicht surfen! vielleicht solltest du dich mal informieren, wer alles so einen "panzer" hat! sind nmlich ganz schn viele!! aber solang du cool bist und alle anderen beeindruckst is ja alles ok......
aloha, 
anna<><

----------

